# Signal Strenth



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings,

I've installed a new OTA antenna to go with my D* HR20. What would be considered acceptable signal strength?

I've got two stations in the 90% range, but two are in the upper 70's/Lower 80s. I'm wondering if I'm gong to lose them in bad weather.

Thanks,

David


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think anyone can really answer that question. It all depends upon your antenna install, length of coax, signal strength from each broadcaster to your location, other setup, nearby trees, etc.

In my own location, I can watch a 30% consistent strength station with no problem...sometimes one of the local ones that shows 100% consistently may pixelate. Digital TV is a little weird and takes some times to get used to.


----------



## tasp (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, stable signal seems to be quite important. A steady 60 is better than something that pops back and forth between 70 and 95 every few seconds.

BTW, does anyone know what makes a signal pop back and forth between 70 and 95 every few seconds?

I had one today that was zero most of the time, but every 20 seconds to a minute or so, I would see 50 for a second or two. Antenna was on a 70 foot tower, so I am not likely to go up and check it out in any regard . . . 

When it works, OTA HD is great, but when it don't, it sure can be a head scratcher.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bouncing signal is usually due to multi-path.


----------

